# Nails on chicken feet? Okay or no?



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Oh, they are dried. I've only given fresh (or frozen) ones, and never bothered with the nails. These might be pokier, though. If it makes you more comfortable to remove the nails, then do it. Maybe easier to use nail clippers than scissors, though.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

I'd snip them tbh.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I don’t know about the dried ones but my understanding is there should be no problem with the raw chicken feet nails, especially with a larger dog such as a Spoo. The nails have been no problem for Bobby. I would like to think that if the nails were a problem they wouldn’t sell them with the nails. I would do whatever you feel most comfortable with though.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Raw the feet in their natural form are fine, nails & all. Dogs have a super powerful digestive system & handle that all just fine so long as their digestive system is normal & the dog doesn't have problems there. So normal healthy dog... fine. I have no experience with dried ones. I would never feed that sort of thing if it was smoked, cooked in any manner so I don't know what (if anything) difference dried makes to the equation. I buy mine at one of the grocery stores & they get them right out of the package into the doggie bowl. Crunch, crunch, slurp & gone


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I think you're making the right call with snipping them off.


----------

